# Jakal's New Routine



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello MC'ers Im back with a new journal 

So I have been reading up alot about training methods, routines etc. I started a few years back with a full body, then full body split then push/pull's.

For the past 2-3 weeks, I have been trying a new one (which I have tested on and off in the past) - Opposite muscles. Which I know many arent a fan on - and for valid reasons - not giving enough time for the working muscles to rest. I personally think its working for me, yes its too early to tell, but I felt after an arms workout friday - my triceps were recovered. But I guess its one of those where you know that your body just adjusts to it and likes it.

So this week went like this;

*Monday*

Back n chest

Deadlift

20x bar

50kg x 10 10 10

Incline Db press

22kg x 9 8 8

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 9 9 8

Incline db flyes

10kg x 10 10

12kg x 7

Wide grip pullups. Wa

40kg wu x 20

10kg x 5

15kg x 5 4

--

*Wednesday *

Legs n shoulders

Shoulder twist 5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

16kg x 10 9 7

Oly squats

60kg x 9 9 8

Seated arnold press

10kg x 10 9 8

rev flyes

6kg x 10 10 10

Side lat raises

9kg x 9 9 8

Calf extension on smith

80kg x 10 8 8

Cable front lat raises

10kg x 8 8 7

--

*Today*

Arms

Bb cgbp

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

Incline hammer curls

16kg x 7 7 6

Db skull crushers/standing bb curls

Sk 10kg x 8 8 8

Curls 25kg x 8 7 20kg x 7

Dips

10 8 6

Rope curls

By rowing machines

3 sets x 10. 10-12

--

Tuesdays and Thursdays off. Sat and Sun cardio. I also try and squeeze in 10-20 min low intensity cardio after a protein shake post workout.

Please feel free to critique as you would.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

10kg x 6

15kg x 8 6

Incline Db press

20kg x 9

22kg x 7 6

Deadlift

20x bar

50kg x 10 10 10

Nxtym 52.5

Bench. Olympic

Bar x 20

50 x 9 7 6

cable row

50 x 10 8 8

Incline db flyes

10kg x 10 8 8

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 9 8 8


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

This week so far..

*Monday*

Back n chest

Wide grip pullups. Wa

10kg x 6

15kg x 8 6

Incline Db press

20kg x 9

22kg x 7 6

Deadlift

20x bar

50kg x 10 10 10

Nxtym 52.5

Bench. Olympic

Bar x 20

50 x 9 7 6

cable row

50 x 10 8 8

Incline db flyes

10kg x 10 8 8

Bent over row db on bench

18kg x 9 8 8

--

*Wednesday *

Legs n shoulders

Shoulder twist 5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

16kg x 9 8 7

Oly squats

60kg x 10

65kg x 9 8

Side lat raises

10kg x 9 8 8

Seated arnold press

10kg x 10 9

12kg x 5

rev flyes - hold

6kg x 10 9 9

Calf extension on leg press

170kg x 8 8 8

Cable front lat raises

12,5kg x 8

10kg x 9 9


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Arms

Db Cgbp n standing ez bar curls

Cgbp 22 x 9 7 6

Curls wide grip 12.5kg x 9 9 9

Ez bar skull crushers. Full stretch

20kg

9 8 7

hammers

curls 14kg x 9 8 6

Dips

10 8 7

Cable Curls drop set

17.5kg x 10

15kg x 6

Overhead rope ext

Rope ext 17.5 x 8

Tricep pushdowns drop set

25kg x 10, 22.5x8, 20x6

--

Cardio tomorrow and Sunday


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Wide grip pullups. Wa

5kg x 4

10kg x 6

15kg x 8

Deadlift

20x bar

60kg x 10 10 8

Shoulder twist

Incline Db press

24kg x 7 7 5

Bent over row db on bench

20kg x 8 8 8

Incline db flyes

10kg x 10

12kg x 8 8

cable row

50 x 8 10 10

Finish off strong!

Bench. Olympic

50 x 8 8 6


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Is low amount of leg exercises working well for you?? Just wondering as my leg get killed on leg day and after deads so was wondering if that was same reason you didn't do much on legs??


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Im not much of leg person. I only do squats and deads just to keep the balance. Im afraid im a glamour muscle trainer. But now you mention it, I will look into adding in more leg exercises this coming leg day.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> Im not much of leg person. I only do squats and deads just to keep the balance. Im afraid im a glamour muscle trainer. But now you mention it, I will look into adding in more leg exercises this coming leg day.


What struck me personally was amount of arms vs legs lols .. I actually stripped back all my stuff, from something like you did to basics and not noticed a massive difference apart from leave gym quicker and weights gone up  hah


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeh I did the compound split, started with the full body (Cals one) then the split, then went on to push/pulls. Decided to give this a whirl for a few weeks, see how it works. I love doing the tris and bis on the same day


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs n shoulders

Oly squats

65kg x 10

67.5 x 10 10

Shoulder twist 5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

16kg x 10 9 7

rev flyes - hold

6kg x 10 10 10 nxtym 7kg

Seated arnold press

12kg x 10 8 7

Side lat raises

10kg x 9 8 7

Nxtym 9kg n more control

Calf extension on smith

80kg x 8

90kg x 9

100kg x 8

Cable front lat raises

10kg x 10 10 10


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok so Ive gon back to legs, pull, push after much consideration. Turns out (as expected) I wasnt giving my tris enough rest. I may go back to these in the future but for now, lets keep it sensible;

Legs n shoulders

Shoulder twist 5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

16kg x 11 9 8

Oly squats

55kg x 10 10

67.5 x 10

rev flyes - hold

6kg x 10

7kg x 8 7

Seated arnold press

12kg x 10 9

Side lat raises

Slow

9kg x 9 8 7

Calf extension on smith

100kg x 8 8 8

Cable front lat raises

12kg x 8

10kg x 10 10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I wasnt giving my tris enough rest


ooooh youre gonna miss that pump lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ooooh youre gonna miss that pump lol


Already do


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think neil said it too, but really go for that mind muscle focus, the more you get it the more pump you`ll feel..

really emphasize the squeeze and the top and stretch at the bottom, you can get it in abundance still with less volume :0


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think neil said it too, but really go for that mind muscle focus, the more you get it the more pump you`ll feel..
> 
> really emphasize the squeeze and the top and stretch at the bottom, you can get it in abundance still with less volume :0


Im definitely looking forward to chest and triceps tomorrow. Did cardio this morning. Its only on deads and squats I dont seem to have the mind-muscle connection; most probably and subconsciously because these are the two lifts I hate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tighten your arse as much as you can all the time during the lifts 

reset every rep if you have too, its still something i can lose at the end of a set..

you actually have to tighten the entire rear posterior chain but try the ass for now lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Cal lol, i will clench all the good things next week!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

clench and think of me bud


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

not quite sure what to say to that cal, especially with your profile pic of the dude with the belly there lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol he`s no hairy bear..

he`s the southern comfort dude and likes to get down wid da ladeez..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wed

Back n bis

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8 8 8

Bent over row db on bench

20kg x 9 8 8

Pulldown machine

50kg x 14

60kg x 10

70kg x 9

cable row

50 x 10 9 8

Chinups

No wa 5 5

Cable Curls

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 6

Bb curls

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

--

Today.

Chest tri

(Workout inspired by NeilR)

Incl Cable Flye

5kg x 11

6.25kg x 9

7.5kg x 8

Incl DB Bench -

20kg x 8

22kg x 7 6

Cable cross

45kg x 8 8

50kg x 7

Bench Press

50kg x 8

55kg x 5

Rope Tri Overhead Ext - cable x machine

90 x 12

100 x 10 8

Dips - Bdy

x8 7 6

EZ Cable P'down -

15kg x 16

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 7

CG Hammer Press -

20kg x 6

18kg x 7 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

This morning

Legs n shoulders

Oly squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

67.5 x 10

Shoulder twist rotator cuff warmup

5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

16kg x 10

18kg x 7 6

rev flyes - hold

7kg x 10 10 8

Seated arnold press

12kg x 10

16kg x 4

Side lat raises

Slow with hold

9kg x 10 8 6

7kg x 7

Calf extension on leg press machine

30kg x 20

170kg x 8 8 8

Cable front lat raises

10kg x 10

12.5kg x6

15kg x 3


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

75kg x 6

Bent over row db on bench

Hold at top

20kg x 9 8 7

Lat machine

Warmup 10kg x 20

60kg x 8

65kg x 7

70kg x 3 - 65kg x 2

Chinups

Body x 6 6

cable row

50 x 10 9 8

Reverse Cable curls

Machine nr rowers

60 x 10

70 x 7

80 x 4

Incline hammer curls

16kg x 6

14kg x 7. Slowww

Concentration curl

10kg x 8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your last 2 deadlifts..

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8 8 8

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

75kg x 6

now to me 8x8x8x72.5kg would be the next move.

so how come you repeated the 70 for (not progressing) nailing the 72.5kgx8 and then doing more at 75kg?

not trying to catch you out just intrigued bud..

did you plan this before the workout thinking i`m gonna up deads in stages to 75kg?

if so repeating a weight you`d nailed still doesnt make sense.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi Cal,

Thanks for noticing! Glad someone finally did :becky:

I know it was a bit of a jump and I felt comfortable starting at 70 as its in my comfort zone. I actually surprised myself when I pulled off 6 x 75kg, for me that was a huge accomplishment. Before the workout I envisioned myself getting to 80kg within a few weeks. Like Arnie said see what you want to be and then work towards that goal - or some s**t like that!!

My hammies are killing me right now, but I did well


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

jakal2001 said:


> Today.
> 
> Chest tri
> 
> ...


How did you find the workout?

Any good for you?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i notice a lot but dont want to be albeit constructively critical with every thing you post lol..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

*well done for dealing with 75kg you did do well*, but and theres usually a but, i think a 2 rep drop over 2.5kg is quite a lot.

try resting more between sets maybe.

if you then can hit 3x8x75kg and now its broken record time, if you took 5 weeks adding 1kg a week id stake a testicle on the fact that you`d hit at least 3x6x80kg.

yes it would take 6 weeks from where you are now rather than a potential 4 weeks adding 2.5kg a week from 70kg, but i think your reps would stay stronger and crisper and look generally better than over a 4 week period IF you managed that rate of progression.

it killed me patiencewise taking 20 odd weeks to add 20kg to the bar on bench when potentially it couldve taken 1 week, but i`d have failed it...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Neil R said:


> How did you find the workout?
> 
> Any good for you?


Very good Neil, thanks. Usually i do more with my triceps than chest, but this switched everything. My chest was sore all weekend (and I loved it!) I dont think I did as much as I could on triceps though. Because of this I have been looking forward to this Friday all week!



TheCrazyCal said:


> i notice a lot but dont want to be albeit constructively critical with every thing you post lol..


Thanks Cal, I encourage any/all criticism; you know that!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tri

Incl Cable Flye

6.25kg x 10

7.5kg x 9

10kg x 7

Cable cross

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 5

10kg x 7

Incl DB Bench -

20kg x 9

22kg x 8

24kg x 6

Bench Press

50kg x 6 5

Rope Tri pulldown. Slow. Stretch.

5kg x 20

15kg x 9

17.5kg x 8

20kg x 8

Dips - Bdy

x 8 7.5 6

EZ Cable P'down -

22.5kg x 11

25 x 10

27.5 x 8

30 x 5

CG Hammer Press -

18kg x 9

20kg x 5 4


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;gF54wFmP1Yc]






a natural dude who had 21" arms imo suggesting how many sets you should do  :yo:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> [video=youtube;gF54wFmP1Yc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks cal but he also said he worked up to that many sets. He had the mass to handle it. Im good with my 5-6 sets concentrated on biceps. U hinting im doing more than i can handle?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he does say that and he also says do 3 sets until you have some mass.. 16" is what he mentioned but i`d imagine some leeway on that..

i am sugesting that exactly bud..

hypothetically speaking if you did less arm work you mightve done 8x8x8x75kg on deads and made the number your bitch this week...

shoulda coulda woulda... who knows until you try something..

leroys good at trying things and if they work stick with them if not discard...

i paticularly like what he describes as muscle familiarity...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you class as some mass?

I dont want to sound ungrateful, but what ive been doing has been working so far and ive defo made some gains. As far as bicep work, would you say one set is enough and maybe two on tris?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well if what youve been doing is working thats great, but i dont get that impression from what you say..

i`m trying to help you get over this pump addiction cos i think its hindering your gains..

i can only go from what you write cos i havent seen a new pic for 2 years?

what do i define as some mass? i`d go with what leroy is suggesting..

btw the full body routine isnt mine its just a fullbody routine, ive chosen a few idiot proof exercises int here which are hard to get wrong, but fullbodies are not down to anyone person..

i only actually suggest them for total beginners or as a means to get your poundages up ready to split 

however leroy appears to have done full bodies i think every workout, which i do disagree with..

its tempting to only ingest the stuff you like the sound of, usually the answer lies in the stuff you dont like the sound of.. for me i hated the idea of low frequency training..

me, i was desperate for gains (which youre not, cos your happy? with progress) so i tried it and along the way tried other things and if they didnt work i discarded them..

neil has said i beleive the answer to big muscles is lifting big weights, thats my ethos too.

as you grow you can handle more volume as leroy also says, but he also says dont go doing 10 sets before your ready.

now i know you like the idea of neils routine, but he`s an experienced guy and assissted, so what works for him is less likely to work for you.

if you stay natural you`ll need to choose a different path to him (neil correct me if im wrong big fella, cos i know im sticking my neck out here lol and not trying to badly paraphrase anything my awful short term memory has read soemwhere)

no i wouldnt suggest you do 1 set for biceps unless it was 15x100kg ish lol if you could that 1 set might be enuff, 3 sets should be enuff but if intensity is low of course you`ll need to do more..

3 sets done intensely, specially after back is horrible specially if your done deads before that, triple prexhaust...

put most of your energy into the big lifts and use the rest up for arms.. ie use 80% of your total energy for a workout ont he big stuff, you use your arms to do all these exercises n 20% on whats left.

or you could put 60% into you big stuff and 40 into your arms????

you have 100% of energy for a workout divide it up wisely...

sooo.. what progress you made this year bud?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

what you've said makes sense cal, hell, you bigger than me and you do this s**t for a living so i dont doubt your knowledge.

You big compound routine defo set the foundation for me. And While Neil's routine felt great, like you say he is way bigger than me.

The last thing I want to do is overtrain as I am spending more on foods/supplements now than I was before and doing cardio a hell of a lot more now.

I will put up pics soon; the belly has gone down slightly and hopefully you will see some gains, ill be sure to do a before n after.

So you suggest 1 set for bicep and how many for tricep? Do i need a new routine (be honest)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

My before and after pics, Today - Imgur

for some reason it wouldnt let me upload them here.

Friendly warning: Hair.

I dont think my pics are quite worthy of a progress pic thread just yet,... soon


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

damn dude didnt expect pics.. well done mate fair play to you..

its not just about experience, fcuk neils been lifting 2x as long as me...

nothing your doing is wrong perse and you cant just work harder on a certain exercise overnite but you can learnt too..

when you can do that you`ll realise how fcuked up you can get on deads for example, putting like 70-80% into them out of your total of 100% for the workout, leaving little left and tbh ready to quit the workout after deads..

then and i think i`m just about approaching the point now you do use more volume and supersets n shizzle..

i`ll try post something later when ive more time..

i think theres something huge and basic your not getting and im not sure exactly what it is or how to fix it but the more questions i can ask and glean from your answers the better..

its not always what you do say but what you dont..

its like being a mechanic, anyone can change a set of plugs or brake shoes or a light bulb, but if the lightbulbs not the fault you then have to diagnose usually where a bad earth is..

if ya get ma drift..

many routines will work if you interpret them right.. bit like SEO dude..

btw i think i must have had a a google penalty cos i`m back on page 1 again now 

which is good cos nothing i was doing was working...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Do u have google webmasters installed?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

erm im not sure, ive got analytics and a tracking code inserted..

is it in the google dashboard?

as i said im actually good to go now and come up for so many search terms its untrue lol (personal services ahem lol) due to my blog mainly..

google places is also a boone as it meant i never dropped off page 1, but if it wasnt for that i`d a been royally fcuked..

yeah ive looked i do have it, a client of mine has an SEO site or part share but SEO isnt his forte lol he showed me it..

its his thinking i got a google penalty.. still dont know why tho and we did ask google.. i think..

gonna re do the site in black and white next i think or certainly redo alot of the main txt..

really would like to use some new pics and need to be leaner for those, but i`m now reconsidering my summer cut (sounds so naff too) in favour of continued body recomping, but that`ll mean another 18 months probly, n i think i need a break..

ya see i overthink shizzle too lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good stuff. Webmaster tools is different to analytics; its the means where google lets u know if there r any problems or u r being penalised.

Good to hear you are blogging and its inevitable it will work. Now its time to grow your online network. Make use of social media


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs n shoulders

Oly squats

Bar x 20

65kg x 10

67.5 x 9

70kg x 7

Shoulder twist rotator cuff warmup

5kg - 20/

Db shoulder press

Slow

18kg x 9 7

Finish on good form!! 16kg x 7

rev flyes - hold

8kg x 8 8

7kg x 10

Nxtym all @ 8kg

Seated arnold press

14kg x 8 8

Side lat raises

Slow with hold

7kg x 10

8kg x 9

9kg x 8

Calf extension on leg press machine

30kg x 20

170kg x 10

180kg x 8 7

Cable front lat raises

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 6

15kg x 1 (12.5kg x 4)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

75kg x 8

Wide grip pullups. Wa

10kg x 4

15kg x 5 4

Hammer pulldowns

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

Bent over row db on bench

20kg x 8 7 6

cable row

50 x 10 9 8

Chinups

Body x 6 6

Cable Curls

20kg x 9

22.5kg x 6

DB Shrugs

24kg x 8

26kg x 6 6

Bb curls

Olympic

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 6


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In reference to this and another thread, I had a check out of you pics, to establish where you are in your training, and I'm kinda going with what Cal is saying.

I think you are still quite near the "beginning" (for want of a better term) in your training & development goals.

I tink you would benefit form focusing on the basics, in terms of weights, to maintain (or gain possibly) as much lean tissue as you can, whilst simultaneously hammering away at the fat loss (No 2 hour sessions though!  )

Once you have separation evident all over, then you can reassess your situation.

...although a shave would probably get you half way there! :lol:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers Neil. The basics seem to be the common subject everyone seems to be pointing to.

Would you say a legs, push, pull routine or back to compounds (cals routine only now having seen my pics?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Legs/Push/Pull is a good routine to follow, as it permits good recovery due to minimal "crossover" work.

I suppose it depend on your daily routine. Years ago, I used to go with

Mon: Back, Biceps, abs

Wed: Chest Delts Tricep

Fri: Legs

And i then fit cardio in on tues/thurs & sat, with Sunday as a full days rest, but then, my job at the time permitted this.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Neil, I assume this would be for a heavy focus on compound movements.

I drop the mrs to work 3 hours before i start work so i have alot of time during the weekdays.

A whole day on legs? My leg day currently = squats and calf raises.

Trouble with weight training is everyone has their own thoughts on how to do best, I am eager to learn but scared to get lost.

Wife would agree with you guys on the shaving, but wont happen until I have something *decent *to show!

:thumb


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Not always. Compound movements are more economical, where time constraints exist, but isolation movements have there plcae.

Its about knowing what YOU need to achieve from YOUR workouts. (You seeing a theme here?  )

Even back then, for example, my leg workout was

Leg Ext

Leg Press

Squat

Leg Curl

Stiff Deads

Stand Calf Raise

Seat Calf Raise

So a mix of compounds and isolation. It is more important to ensure that you are getting the contraction in the target area.

Remember Dorian didn't Free squat of Flat Bench because he didn't benefit.

Even now, I spend 10 minutes before each training session assessing what I want to get out of the session, what I want to target, and how best to target it. Getting my mindset right, so I can focus entirely on the specific contractions in the specific areas, even if I'm utilising compound movements (which, if you see my journal, you can see are still a larger part of each session)


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent, thanks for that Neil. I will re-assess. The take-away from this is, as you pointed out, what works for you may not work for me!

thanks again


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Exactly, just be careful that you are honest with yourself, you don't want to turn into one of those that uses it as a reason to take it easy.

You know the type "I don't squat coz I have bad knees, so it clearly doesn't work for me" etc etc


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Will do Neil, thanks again. Friday being chest and tricep day, I will have to cut back on some of the stuff I learned from you (and enjoyed working)


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

or train faster...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

What do you took me about an hour and a half and I was exhausted after but felt great!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Neil R said:


> Exactly, *just be careful that you are honest with yourself*, you don't want to turn into one of those that uses it as a reason to take it easy.
> 
> You know the type "I don't squat coz I have bad knees, so it clearly doesn't work for me" etc etc


i thnk thats one of the hardest things relating to training/lifestyle to initiate and remember.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest tri

Incl Cable Flye

1.25kg x 20

6.25kg x 10

7.5kg x 8

10kg x 6

Incl DB Bench -

22kg x 9

24kg x 6

22kg x 7

Cable cross x machine by rowers

45kg x 9

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

Flat Bench Press

50kg x 7

52.5kg x 6

Dips - Bdy

x 8 7 6

Rope Tri pulldown. Slow. Stretch.

15kg x 10

17.5kg x 9

20kg x 8

EZ Cable P'down -

22.5kg x 11

25 x 10

27.5 x 7

(30 x 5 no 30kg on machine im at today!)

CG Hammer Press -

18kg x 9

20kg x 7 5


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Legs

Squat - best form

Bar x 20

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

60kg x 6

Leg extension

40kg x 8 8

42.5kg x 8

Leg curl

47.5 x 8 8

50 x 8

Leg press machine

70 x 8 8 8

Calves on leg press machine

170kg x 6

150kg x 7 6 with 2 second hold!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Chest delts tri

Slightly tweaked from last week in that i lowered the amount of exercises and added in delts.

Shoulder twist rotator cuff warmup

5kg - 20/

Incl Cable Flye

1.25 x 20 wu

6.25kg x 10

7.5kg x 8

10kg x 5

Bench Press

50kg x 8 6

Incl DB Bench -

20kg x 7

22kg x 7

24kg x 6

Db shoulder press

Slow

18kg x 7

16kg x 8 8

Side lat raises

Slow with hold

7kg x 10

8kg x 9

9kg x 7

Rope Tri pulldown. Slow. Stretch.

5kg x 20

15kg x 13

20kg x 10

25kg x 7

Dips - Bdy

x 8 6 5

CG Hammer Press -

18kg x 8

20kg x 4

18kg x 6


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back n bis

Deadlift

20x bar

70kg x 8

72.5kg x 8

75kg x 8

77.5kg x 4

Wide grip pullups. Wa

60kg x 20 wu

25kg x 8

20kg x 7

20kg x 4

Chinups

Body x 7 7

Hammer pulldowns

45kg x 9

55kg x 9

65kg x 5

Bent over row db on bench

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

20kg x 6

cable row

50 x 10 9 8

Reverse Cable Curls

15kg x 9

20kg x 6

Nxtym start at 17.5kg

DB Shrugs

26kg x 8 8

28kg x 5

Incline hammer curls

16kg x 5.

Nxtym 14kg

Concen curls

10kg x 8

Farmer walks

20kg x failure x 2


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Was going to start 2 day compound split but must have trapped a nerve in lower back yesterday. It was fu**ing painful all yesterday and last night. So did some shoulders, tricep and bicep today followed by some lower back yoga stretches


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im very wary of bent over rows dude.. (my back)

i figure backs at an angle doing deads and thats good enuff..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yesterday

squats

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 10

bench

Bar x 20

40kg x 10

50kg x 10 10

dips

7 5

Wa 20kg x 10

calves

Leg press machine

140kg x 10 10 10

gripwork

Finger curls

35kg x 10 10

40kg x 10


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

jakal2001 said:


> gripwork
> 
> Finger curls
> 
> ...


I dont wanna sound harsh, especially as your making good progress, but you are wasting your time with these.

If you want grip work, then hold something heavy.

e.g -

(a) put 2 x 20kg plates on Olympic bars, grip the thick end of the bar (the one that actually has the plates on  ) and hold as long as you can.

( B) Pinch grip a 20kg plate (a standard solid Olympic plate)

© Deadlift without straps and hold at the top lockout until failure

(d) Hang from a chin bar for as long as you can.

Stuff like that will be far more productive to improving grip strength


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Neil R said:


> I dont wanna sound harsh, especially as your making good progress, but you are wasting your time with these.
> 
> If you want grip work, then hold something heavy.
> 
> ...


Nice one Neil, thanks for this. Will give these a go. On my deads, my grip always fails me before anything else so defo need to work on grip.

Happy new year!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> On my deads, my grip always fails me before anything else so defo need to work on grip.
> 
> Happy new year!!


That's the exact reason that I stopped using straps for deadlift a few years back.

I don't train specifically for grip, but my grip strength has increased dramatically and the only time my grip will ever fail on deads is if I don't set up correctly before the lift.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Very encouraging meathead, while ive never used straps; i havent had the best deadlift form until recently and that i see will definately strenthen my grip


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

deads

Bar x 20

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

chins

Body x 6 6 5

Calf rotator warmup 4-5kg x 20

Db shoulder press

4kg x 20

16kg x 10 10 10

biceps

Bb curls

30kg x 4

25kg x 10 10 8

Lower back machine

32.5kg x 10

35kg x 7 6

abs machine

30kg x 10

35kg x 10 10

Farmers walks 25kg x 2 sets to failure


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

squats

Bar x 20

60kg x 7

50kg x 10 10

Calf rotator warmup 4-5kg x 20

bench

Bar x 20

50kg x 10 10 8

dips

9 9 8

calves

Leg press machine

140kg x 10 10 10

Bar hold

20kg to failure x 3

(Thanks Neil for this one. Could even lift 40kg!)


----------

